# Solar Stoves



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for taking a peek at my thread.

I'm looking into solar stoves. The most accessible one I have found is this one:

The Reflector Oven

My thoughts are as follows:

1. I live in Canada. When it's -15 I doubt this is useful, but like so many times before, I could be wrong.
2. I've seen other more robust designs but the cost is crazy, this could be a good introduction to solar cooking
3. None of the designs I've seen really translate well into a portable, on the go cooking solutions
4. The main reason I'd like this is for bread. I love my bannock when I'm out camping, this could do a bang up job
5. There are other brands and designs I'm sure I'm not aware of, so please, pass them on if you have one or know of them.
6. If you have a solar stove, please lay the good, bad and ugly on me. Don't praise it because you dropped 200 bucks on it and just want to feel good about it. Be honest!

Cheers, and happy Easter. Let's not forget it's not about the bunny. It's about something else that I hope has hopped into your lives.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

We have this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Sun-Oven-GLOBAL-SUN-OVEN/dp/B00286KQ1W

It is, quite possibly, the dumbest Goddamn thing ever invented. It is big and cumbersome - not portable at all unless you are traveling with a mule. It was expensive. In a northern climate, even on a bright sunny 90+ degree day, it still takes forever to cook a pot of beans. If you try to bake anything with it, it will (eventually) cook whatever you are cooking, but it still looks raw.

At the end of the day, there is a reason why our ancestors cooked over an open fire instead of using the sun. Listen to your ancestors.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Look on Pinterest, there are a lot of Diy plans.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Might be best to look at some reviews and see just what one will do what you want. TopReviews.best - Best Solar Cookers 2016


----------

